# gm 5000 clutch ?



## christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

Are there suspose to be these grooves in the clutch or is it worn out... Are parts still available for these old girls?


----------



## christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

Who would be the best guy to go to for parts in the Vancouver area... Thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure there are that many here with specific internal auto parts knowledge. 

You may want to search for a forum with those kinds of experts. And I would suggest NOT to ask THEM about architectural coatings related questions


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I believe he is referring to the clutch on a graco gm5000 sprayer.


----------



## christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

PRC said:


> I believe he is referring to the clutch on a graco gm5000 sprayer.


 that's correct.... 
I wonder If there is a thickness spec or a way to set the clutch up with feeler gauges.... she wont engage the fluid section!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I had the clutch go out on mine several years ago and Graco had to tool up and make one since they didn't make parts for them anymore. I got lucky as someone else needed one as well and they made several. Still took over 6 weeks. Graco changed to the 5900 in the late 1990's so good luck finding that specific part.


----------



## christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

Soaking the fluid section in some MEK and cleaning it up a bit. I bought this sprayer New when we were spraying fencing in Toronto. Hooked into 55 gallon drums it must have gone a million miles in the 17 years I sprayed fences. I had the shop repack it before I moved out west, be nice to see the old graco pump once again ....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PRC said:


> I believe he is referring to the clutch on a graco gm5000 sprayer.



My bad. :notworthy:


----------



## christoph (Dec 23, 2009)

Got her up and running. Preasure spring and shim was installed on the wrong side of the clutch. She's been sitting with paint in it for six years. got to love MEK. After huffing methyl ethyl ketones all morning my buzz is wearing off...


----------

